
How Pasteur’s Artistic Insight Changed Chemistry - danielmorozoff
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/14/science/louis-pasteur-chirality-chemistry.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&_r=0
======
coldcode
As a former chemistry student, Pasteur was one of my heroes. He really did
change the world.

------
pmiller2
How did he make the leap between "the crystals are chiral," and "the molecules
are chiral" in paratartaric acid?

------
euyyn
The hypothesis is far-fetched, but the story surrounding it is very
interesting.

